# safari +popup



## Kerala (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai un souci avec safari depuis pas mal de temps et je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient. Voilà lorsque je clique sur un lien qui doit ouvrir un pop-up comme il y en par exemple sur lequipe.fr et bien rien ne se passe, aucune page ne s'ouvre ! Merci de votre aide.
PS : la beta d'aujourd'hui n'y change rien !


Ben moi aussi, j'ai un souci avec Safari : Safari est un navigateur *internet*, donc, les questions le concernant, comme pour toute application *internet*, n'ont rien à faire dans "Applications", comme précisé dans cette annonce que tu étais censé lire *avant* de poster ici.

On déménage !


----------



## Kerala (25 Février 2009)

Merci d'avoir déplacé.


----------



## Woaha (26 Février 2009)

Peut-être l'option "Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes" ("Block Pop-Up Windows dans la bêta) est-elle la cause du problème ? Elle est située dans le menu Safari.


----------



## Kerala (26 Février 2009)

Merci pour ton aide Woaha, mais ce n'est pas ça, un jour j'ai du installé une extension pour safari (je sais plus quoi) et depuis ça fait ça. J'ai cru que safari 4 allait réglé la situation, mais non. Avec safari 3 je m'en accommodais en glissant le lien dans la barre d'onglet au lieu de cliquer dessus, mais aujourd'hui je voudrais réglé ça car avec safari 4 glisser/déposer un lien dans un onglet devient plus pénible. Je suis allé dans le dossier de bibliothèque/safari et tout supprimé, mais rien n'y fait ! Pour être plus précis ce sont tous les liens de type _blank qui ne s'ouvre pas.


----------



## Woaha (26 Février 2009)

S'il s'agit d'une extension qui cause le problème, il faut aller dans nomdudisquedur/Bibliothèque/InputManagers . Une fois dans InputManagers, chaque extension de Safari devrait se trouver dans son propre dossier. J'imagine qu'il suffit de supprimer le dossier contenant l'extension que l'on veut désinstaller.


----------



## Kerala (27 Février 2009)

Aleluja, merci Woaha c'était un extension dans bibliothèque/inputmanagers alors que moi comme un con je cherchais l'extension dans bibliothèque/safari :rose:
Finalement c'était un truc du nom de SIMBL qui me pourrissait la vie. 
Merci donc à toi Woaha.


----------

